# Floating sideways at the top



## crazychef (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay...so I bought my Betta last night and have him in a pretty small tank right now maybe...a liter. I know it's horrible, but it was the only one i could get with a lid lastnight and will be getting a different tank for him today with a filter and a heater. I haven't fed him yet because there was food in the container I bought him in and someone told me he would get bloated. I used a water conditioner and room temp water in his little tank and also tried to move him around as little as possible when taking him home and have avoided keeping him in any harsh lights. He was started doing this when I got to the car with him...my sister seems to think he is just stressed, but perhaps I bought an already sick beta? Other than the floating...he looks fine. No swollen areas, no fungus or visible parasites. However he does seem to have quite a bit of color loss. 

Is there anything I can do? I'm afraid to change his water for fear of him stressing out. Please help, I feel so bad for him


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Try your best to get a tank that is at least two gallons in size. Most quality heaters are designed to be used in containers that are two gallons or larger. If you're going to get a filter, try to get a tank that is around 3-5 gallons in size--filters don't do much good in tanks smaller than that because the ammonia builds up too quickly for the bacteria who live in the filter to break it down into nitrate, and the frequent cleanings would cause the colony to constantly fluctuate--leaving your fish vulnerable to ammonia and nitrite spikes. 

When shopping for a heater, buy one that has an adjustable temperature dial. Cheap heater pads, pre-set heaters, and other non-adjustable heaters don't work on any thermostat, so they often overheat the water or don't heat it enough simply based on whatever the temperature of the air in your house is. Don't waste your money on them. Here is the 25 watt heater I use and recommend for small tanks: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368

There are lots of cheap ways to keep your betta properly--if you cannot afford a lot of purchases right now, put all your money into getting the heater and instead of a tank, go to walmart or target and purchase a rubbermaid/sterilite plastic storage bin. These bins are very cheap (4 gallon bins are about $3), easy to clean, and safe to heat and keep fish in. Your fish can stay safe and warm in this container while you save up the money necessary to purchase the tank you really want. 

If you can afford a tank kit now, I recommend the Marineland Eclipse 3 and 5, they are quite well priced and come with a power filter and a good fluorescent light for growing plants. You can also get the cheaper 3 or 5 gallon kritter keeper style tanks and a cheap sponge filter with an air pump. 

Make sure you purchase a good dechlorinator at the store that removes chlorine, chloramine, and detoxifies ammonia. I recommend Seachem Prime because it is concentrated, so it will last longer and you'll get the most product for your money. As far as food, you should look for a high quality pellet brand like Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets, Atison's Betta Pellets, Ken's Betta Crumbles, and New Life Spectrum. You might want to google the ingredients lists for the pellet brands I've listed in case they're not available so that you will have an idea of what constitutes a quality pellet in case you have to shop based on ingredients. Frozen food is also a very good supplement to any betta's diet. There should be a small freezer section in the fish section of most pet stores--you should pick up some frozen blood worms or brine shrimp when possible, since variation is very important to betta nutrition. After all, one single pellet brand does not constitute complete nutrition. Remember to pre-soak any dry food you give to your betta in a little bit of tank water until it is rehydrated. This will prevent the food from expanding in the stomach later as it absorbs water in the fish's gut, which causes bloating, constipation, and other issues.

As for your current problems.. your fish may improve dramatically once he's in consistently clean water and has adequate heating. Many of the fish in the pet store are suffering from overfeeding, ammonia poisoning, and exposure to cold temperatures. Keeping his water clean is _very_ important, as long as you very slowly acclimate him to the new water, his stress should be minimal. When you get your heater, don't immediately set it to 80 degrees and plop it in. Set it close to room temperature and adjust it a degree every few hours so that the temperature of the tank warms up very slowly--if it heats up too quickly you may shock the fish. A container that small should be cleaned 100% every day. Here is a thread on how to change your fish's water safely in an uncycled container: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=54400

Is there any way you could post a picture so we can tell whether or not he is bloated? Have you seen him pass feces yet? What did the feces look like? Sometimes abnormal feces can be a sign of internal parasites.


----------



## crazychef (Oct 29, 2010)

I couldnt get any good pictures...whenever he sees the camera he starts flailing and freaking out. I haven't seen him pass feces yet...should I fast him or give him pease?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you think he is bloated? The area around his ventral and pectoral fins should be smooth with the rest of his body and not puff out significantly. If it does, he may be bloated and it would be a good idea to just fast him for a few days.

What kind of new setup are you thinking of getting him into?


----------



## JessG (Oct 7, 2010)

Are you changing his water? Because in a small container, he really needs clean water. It sounded like you weren't because you were afraid of stressing him.


----------



## crazychef (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't changed it yet today...this is our first day together, I got him last night. He does look a little bloated. I'm think about getting him into at least a 2 gallong tank


----------



## JessG (Oct 7, 2010)

He may have been in a high ammonia situation in the cup in the pet store if they didn't change his water enough, and ammonia builds up quickly in small containers. Keeping that water clean, warm, and dechlorinated is essential.


----------



## crazychef (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm really afraid that it might be too late to do anything, he's hardly breathing...i just changed his water...to the room temperature water that i let dechlorinate and sit over night =(


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

At this point all you can do is give him some peace and quiet and try not to peek in on him or disturb him too much. Try to keep him in a dim, warm place in your house away from drafty doors/windows, electronics, vents, fans, direct sunlight, etc. I would not medicate him with anything since you don't know exactly what his problem is--however, some methylene blue might be helpful to him if you can find it. It's very gentle, and it can help with ammonia poisoning and will help prevent a secondary infection. I usually give all my new arrivals a methylene blue bath before putting them in their new tank because their cups are so dirty in the store or at their previous home.

If he ends up passing away, you should really try to get your money back. It's sad that the store sold you such a sick fish and put you through all this--they should have to refund your money or replace the fish.  Best of luck, I hope he pulls through for you.


----------



## crazychef (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I'm going to do my best. Thanks for all your help you guys.


----------



## crazychef (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay...so I followed everyones advice and my fish is still alive and a little more active although still spends a lot of time up top...but I think he is recovering! Thanks so much.


----------



## crazychef (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright...so, Chloe is doing much better today with some primafix and fasting...and is currently resting near the bottom of the tank withought gasping for air! Hooray!!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratz on the fish! Hope he stays well =D


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

That's great! 


I have a Marineland 3 Eclipse system & it's great, you will have to baffle the filter though since it is kinda strong for a betta... I did this with a rubber band and a piece of tank sponge (.50 for 2 feet of it). I don't have a heater in this...The hood light keeps it around 79-80 when room temp is 75-76.

Also, on Walmart.com they have the Hawkeye aquarium kits...they don't come with heaters though...the 5G Hex is $30 & has good reviews, they also make a 2.5G.


----------



## MissMoneyPenny (Oct 30, 2010)

I am having the same problem as well with a new fishy. So glad to hear that she seems to be recovering. I wish you and your Betta the best of luck!!! Keep us updated


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. =[ 
I was at petco today and most of the VT bettas were very bloated and floating towards the top swimming sideways. Very sad. 
If he has passed you should return him and either get your money back or a different fish.


----------

